# Tolls on RN10 south of Bordeaux



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone got update info on when or if this section of the RN10 has been made a Toll section, we will be travelling down that way soon with a 5000kg m/h and may want to avoid the tolls if they are already in operation.

MCC Yorkshire Group
news on turning the RN 10 into a real motorway

25.01.2013 A part of the former RN10 will become paying during May 2013, with the new A63 being fully put in service by the end of 2013.

The two peages - toll stations - will be at Saugnacq-et-Muret to the north between sorties 17 and 18, and Castets to the south between sorties 11 and 12. Drivers can expect to pay 7,20€ for the 104 km covered (3.60€ at each toll station). Lorries will pay 36.00€ in total. However, between May and Decemer 2013 light vehicle tolls will be reduced by half, and lorry tolls by 20%.

At 7 centimes [0.07€] per kilometre, this will be possibly the cheapest section of autoroute in France. And inhabitants of the département of Les Landes, through which the A63 passes, will pay no tolls, by entering and leaving the motorway after or before the toll stations.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Depending on which way a person is transiting France and particularly if via Orleans there is another parallel road you could use.
It runs from Bergerac to Marmande, then on to Mont de Marsan. You are near to Dax, and the N10 near Bayone.
The road is the D933.
Check it out on a good map. From Marmande heading south, it is straight and fast and a few good overnight places.
Much nicer than the truck invested N10


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Grath, like you I was a TIR driver and know the routes well, I will be approaching from the RN10 from Angouleme and Bordeaux and with 3 others tagging behind and all over 5000kg.

We are splitting off the RN10 for Oloron-St-Marie and on through the Somport Tunnel so we will leave before the toll and head for Mont-de Marsan on the D834 then D933 like you recommend then head for O-S-M and back on route.

I really just wanted to know if this toll is operational yet ?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Came down it last Monday toll booths still being built so I reckon another 2 weeks at least yet.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Just our luck as we will not be around that region until early April so a wee re-route to avoid it is planned.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Supposed to become toll from May 2013 ,. Last week I came up there and toll stations were finished and all signs in place.
see here for more info

http://www.abelard.org/france/motorway-aires18-n10_a63.php


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the link Brian, very informative.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Latest......................

Toll surprise for holiday drivers

February 27, 2013

DRIVERS travelling on the RN10 between Bordeaux and Bayonne will get an unpleasant and expensive surprise from May - when a 104km section becomes an autoroute with two péages.

The RN10 is a well-travelled link road from Poitou-Charentes through Aquitaine to Spain and the old dual-carriageway is being replaced by the autoroute with no easy alternative route available.

Drivers who want to avoid the two tolls at Saugnac et Muret and Castets will have to take a detour east towards Mont-de-Marsan, adding 80km to the journey. The tolls at the two péages will cost a total of €6.30.
- See more at: http://www.connexionfrance.com/Auto...-14510-view-article.html#sthash.xzNxq82r.dpuf

Ray.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Latest......................
> 
> Toll surprise for holiday drivers
> 
> ...


If a person comes down via Orleans and Bergerac, a much nicer scenic route than the N10, and head via Marmande, I don't believe there is extra mileage in going via Mont de Marsan.
I would imagine it is a higher overall mileage, but contributed to the earlier part of the journey. 
I have posted the road number a few posts above.
Also in Mont de Marsan, there is a good M/H dealer with a well stocked parts shop and just down the road a large Supermarket and GPL.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Funnily enough the Bergerac - Marmande area is one that we know very well........

it's our back yard and has one of our favourite aires beside the Canal Laterale du Garonne at Caumont sur Garonne;

44.441954,0.179176

[fullalbumimg:c0c091f66c]343[/fullalbumimg:c0c091f66c]

Peaceful and VERY scenic, so if you are going that route via Bergerac (30 minutes North of our house.....  )

This one is well worth staying at, the village is quiet and does not have a lot of facilities, but do you need them?

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, it is nice and quiet. We have stayed here a few times, and Mrs G got knocked off her bike by a stupid car driver coming round the bend onto the canal bridge. Luckily, she was OK, but the car driver did not stop :x
there are a few other nice aire's, just along the canal


----------

